# Calling or Running Dogs?



## HuntWalkers

After reading most of the threads on here I noticed mostly everybody seems to be into calling the predator. Just wondering what the scoop is I call and I run dogs and after doing both of them I prefer running the hounds after a coyote to make things interesting. Nothing better in my book than running dogs waiting for them to bay up a yote in the bottoms. Calling has its perks to just wondering where everyone stands on this subject whether they would rather call em in or let the dogs run!


----------



## xdeano

I'd rather call to be honest. I hear some pretty nasty stuff about running coyotes with dogs. Not necessarily with the dogs killing the coyotes but a lot of trespassing issues. It wouldn't work so well here in ND with all the land broken up in 40's, 80's or quarters. It would take a guy quite a bit to sign up a block of land to run dogs on. I know my wives cousin runs dogs down in Missouri and they have a blast doing it. But it's mainly on their own land or neighbors and its a huge cattle community with a lot of trees and bottom land. I wouldn't mind seeing it some time. But i'd rather call them in. I've also got the vibe that it's not really sport, it just killing, and it ruins any chance for guys who use decoy dogs. After a coyote has been ran by a pack of dogs it's pretty smart to dog hunting.

xdeano


----------



## lesser

The hunters around here shoot the dog first and sometime they even get the coyote as well. They say it make for a nice double. Just what I hear anyway.


----------



## barebackjack

Hound hunting causes HUGE tresspass issues in farm country. The hound hunters mantra seems to be "dogs don't know property lines".

Not to mention, just look at what hound hunters and their organizations have done to trappers in some states. Lobbying for and passing crippling regulations on what traps and snares trappers can use to save their dogs. Their second motto must be "screw what others do as long as our dogs have free and safe passage".


----------



## HuntWalkers

I mostly hunt in Northwest Ohio where we know everybody and once deer season is over we usually get free reign of the country side because everyone hates coyotes. Not the greatest calling territory but sure makes a lot of fun hunting. Actually just got my first hound this year at 7 months got him his first coyote. Done a lot of calling but I cant seem to figure out the right set and calling order. Our group started getting older and it is fun to watch the dogs hunt. Another group I hunt with run beagles on coyotes and that is some fun stuff to see. I am stuck in the middle and just wondering what went on in other parts of the country.


----------



## xdeano

There was a guy several years ago running grey hounds in the state. He'd have several dogs and dropped them off and once they got the coyote run ragged they'd kill it on the spot. I've heard that by the time the coyote had died there wasn't enough fur on the coyote to sell.

xdeano


----------



## HuntWalkers

I have heard that from other people to, but in my case i have been able to get the dogs of the coyote before they skin it themselves. I guess it just depends on how much a dog owner works with his dogs and gets them to stop and go on command.


----------



## pat2121

I used to run greyhouds and it was a blast!! Only ran 2 or 3 at a time and they dont damage the fur. I have used trail hounds and that is also fun. If we all work together we can control the coyotes but to many people think there way is the only way to hunt so they put everything else down . Try something different and maybe you will take off your blinders. A dead coyote is a good coyote!!


----------



## barebackjack

pat2121 said:


> If we all work together we can control the coyotes


You're only fooling yourself if you really believe that.

Coyotes have survived, and quite literally expanded their range despite the heaviest hunting pressure of just about any species in N. America. Most states have no season, no limits, and very liberal regulation governing the harvest of coyotes by hunting and trapping. They have survived gov't sponsored eradication programs that cost millions of dollars, and they're still here. If you did to deer what we do to coyotes, there wouldnt hardly be a deer left after one year, yet coyotes are still here, their populations growing, their range expanding.

Mother nature is the only thing that can "control" coyotes.


----------



## xdeano

Pat, 
my original post mentioned that I wouldn't mind seeing how they work, but I also said that it wasn't for me.

BBJ, couldn't have said it better. *WE* aren't in control.

xdeano


----------



## FLOYD

barebackjack said:


> pat2121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we all work together we can control the coyotes
> 
> 
> 
> You're only fooling yourself if you really believe that.
> 
> Coyotes have survived, and quite literally expanded their range despite the heaviest hunting pressure of just about any species in N. America. Most states have no season, no limits, and very liberal regulation governing the harvest of coyotes by hunting and trapping. They have survived gov't sponsored eradication programs that cost millions of dollars, and they're still here. If you did to deer what we do to coyotes, there wouldnt hardly be a deer left after one year, yet coyotes are still here, their populations growing, their range expanding.
> 
> Mother nature is the only thing that can "control" coyotes.
Click to expand...

X2........

One of my all-time favorites on these websites are the guys who play the "helping manage coyote populations" or "helping save the tundra". Give me a break.


----------



## FLOYD

Personally speaking, shooting a coyote my dogs have cornered doesn't exactly send shivers up my spine and make me lay awake at night in anticipation. But thats just my opinion. To each their own I guess.


----------



## AdamFisk

I have a Lab and we do a lot of waterfowl hunting together. Hunting with a dog adds another level of satisfaction on a hunt for me, so long as the sum***** cooperates. I'm sure the guys that run coyotes with dogs feel the same way. I don't think running coyotes with dogs would be my cup of tea, but I've watched a couple videos where guys have used dog to lure in coyotes to the shooter. Now that would be awesome IMO!!

Although my wussy Lab would have to buck/smarten up a little before I'd put him out there as coyote bait.


----------



## HuntWalkers

Using a dog as coyote bait when calling would be something to see. That would take a helluva dog and a lot of training I do believe. What does not help my cause in calling is the roads are on a square mile grid system sometimes them coyotes just dont want to move and its hard to figure out what will get them to come.


----------



## HuntWalkers

AdamFisk said:


> I have a Lab and we do a lot of waterfowl hunting together. Hunting with a dog adds another level of satisfaction on a hunt for me, so long as the sum***** cooperates. I'm sure the guys that run coyotes with dogs feel the same way. I don't think running coyotes with dogs would be my cup of tea, but I've watched a couple videos where guys have used dog to lure in coyotes to the shooter. Now that would be awesome IMO!!
> 
> Although my wussy Lab would have to buck/smarten up a little before I'd put him out there as coyote bait.


That video is something else sure looks like some fun.


----------



## airforcehobit

I hunted over a decoy dog not to long back not fur to speak of but it was fun to watch the dog . Tempting to try but I am not on enough coyotes to really keep him sharp.its more complex then stay and fetch


----------



## barebackjack

Its also not a "cure all".

So many think they'd go out and clean house if only they had a dog. Actually a pretty small window in the year where they're real effective, other times their just as likely to run the coyote off as bring it in.


----------



## HuntWalkers

Yeah i do agree with dogs not being a cure all that is for sure. Dog is at its best when it has snow so the scent sticks to the ground if it is a tracking dog. Im not quite sure how the decoy dog works but I know when running our Walkers over a hot trail it is best with 3 inches of snow or no wind because the scent blows everywhere if those conditions aren't met. I am by no means an experienced caller on coyotes still learning on that aspect, and by no means is my 7 month old pup trained to run them but he ios turning around quickly and it has brought a whole new meaning to how we hunt. I will say watching beagles run a coyote that is just circling in the woods is something that I recommend everyone to watch. I watched a coyote do 10 laps in a woods and he was only 5 foot in front of them beagles the whole time. Them dogs didn't have a care in the world they were running their pace and on a hot scent. Finally they got far enough behind him in the woods that I could let the 00 buck have his way with that coyote. Huntin with dogs is fun but it takes time as well does getting good at calling. As I keep reading all the posts I notice that it just kinda depends on what kind of ground you are hunting on and everyone has their own conclusion on how to hunt. Its just something new guys gotta pick up on with trial and error no one is going to be perfect the first time around.


----------



## alleyyooper

Hunting ***** and coyotes in this area with dogs has really made for some difficult times for hunters. It is mostly the tresspasing issue but in the case of **** hunters it is the noise at night. Many 10 acre parcels divide up farmers crop land.
For example I own 10 acre parcel of land that has a creek running thru it a 40 acre farm field is north of me then 3 more 10 acre parcels to my south, east is also farm fields as to the west. So I used to get the **** hunters all the time running their dogs thru my place at night. Took the fools several times being aressted for trespassing to allow me a night of sleep during **** season. It also help the price for **** pelts dropped from the $60.00 plus to next to nothing.

 Al


----------



## xdeano

Id have to agree with bbj. Limited time of the year that their effective especially up here when and if we get snow. Bringing a dog along with on a day that-10 and 2 feet of snow and youll be baby sitting your dog. More temporate weather they probably work just fine.
xdeano


----------



## kingcanada

I will say this, I am not the only one who HATES to hear a dog bark. Let alone a whole swarm of them. I had a pheasant hunt ruined once when some one dumped a pack of dogs out in the cattails where I took my nephew hunting. Surprised it did not end in a fight. Many landowners feel about the same way with all of the hell raising and really get upset with the trespassing. In most areas it would make for bad relations between landowners and hunters in general. There are some ranches in my area that are easily big enough to give the dogs free run, but in most places it's not the case. A running coyote can cover miles quickly. The first time that a farmers dog runs out to defend his home turf and a pack of hounds gets a hold of him, look out. A bunch of dead hounds would likely result. Not worth it.


----------



## coyote_buster

id like to use my brothers gf's dog as coyote bait, might even forget to shoot the coyote or bring her dog back......


----------



## coyotesbadday

I Prefer using dogs here in new york.we use american fox hounds and july fox hounds.gps collars to track the dogs its alot of fun and not as easy as you would think.coyotes are very smart I've seen them do some amazing things when getting chased.our dogs do not kill the coyote just keep it moving.


----------



## coyotesbadday

We also use road kill deer for bait piles that work good when they find them.one year I went thru alot of deer killed a few yotes. From them.e have pretty muccan hunt any where there is a really track.I got my first dog this year only five months old and ready to go just have to wait till the right time to put him in..we have been hunting like this for ten years now.


----------



## JuvyPimp

I hate greyhound runners...

But with that said ive just had a few bad experiences with ground I have had PERMISSION to hunt. I do know several that have families that are into it. I can respect the tradition. Its been around for a while.

The problem I have when them is the tresspassing more than anything. You say "pretty much have free reign after deer season". Most everyone I talk to with greyhounds says that. But do you guys think about the the other hunters or actually talking to every land owner every time your going to "hunt" the land. EVERY time I see a dog runner they are road hunting and then they just let the dogs out whenever they see one. Those dogs dont know fence lines and property boundaries and their owners should be held to the same rules as I am if I decide to jump a fence. Sections in many areas are made up of at least 2-6 land owners. Thats just one section. When you go driving around and "hunt" 10 section or so do you really expect me to believe you have permission from everyone in that section?? And if you dont have pemission do your dogs know which quarter to stay out of?? Just bothers me when I take the time to ask for permission and put homework in just to see a dog truck driving down the road ready to unleash the dogs just because they "know the farmers in the area" or just because "deer season is over".

In general I thinks its to much of a pain in the *** for farmers/ranchers to turn in dog runners or hassle with them. Usually 2-3 trucks with guys with guns to go confront and they are gone before anyone would be able to get there to ticket them. Thats just from what I have seen and gathered.


----------



## duckp

Thats why they made cameras.Take pics of trucks,license plates,dogs,tracks,people,background,the works.They'll then prosecute.


----------



## coyotesbadday

No one calls for them around here.we have people telling us to hunt them on there property.e can hunt this whole town,e find tracks and then let them go.and no one traps them either around here.so we are the only coyote control around this area.some years we kill 30the other years 10.so I just depends on the whether.lately been training new dogs and pups.the fox hounds are way better around here than the grey hounds.we like them to be slow so they don't chase them to the next county.


----------



## HuntWalkers

We get the same thing people just let us go after the coyotes. Once deer season is out of the way we get free reign of the huntin grounds and let the dogs run. Got 3 yotes on Sunday and all the dogs ran good and got a good fight in, nothing like 6 walkers goin after a live and vicious yote it was a good fight. Dogs arent perfect but they got the job done and we had to help them out a little because most of them are pups but it was a good day for the dogs.


----------



## HuntWalkers

JuvyPimp said:


> I hate greyhound runners...
> 
> But with that said ive just had a few bad experiences with ground I have had PERMISSION to hunt. I do know several that have families that are into it. I can respect the tradition. Its been around for a while.
> 
> The problem I have when them is the tresspassing more than anything. You say "pretty much have free reign after deer season". Most everyone I talk to with greyhounds says that. But do you guys think about the the other hunters or actually talking to every land owner every time your going to "hunt" the land. EVERY time I see a dog runner they are road hunting and then they just let the dogs out whenever they see one. Those dogs dont know fence lines and property boundaries and their owners should be held to the same rules as I am if I decide to jump a fence. Sections in many areas are made up of at least 2-6 land owners. Thats just one section. When you go driving around and "hunt" 10 section or so do you really expect me to believe you have permission from everyone in that section?? And if you dont have pemission do your dogs know which quarter to stay out of?? Just bothers me when I take the time to ask for permission and put homework in just to see a dog truck driving down the road ready to unleash the dogs just because they "know the farmers in the area" or just because "deer season is over".
> 
> In general I thinks its to much of a pain in the a$$ for farmers/ranchers to turn in dog runners or hassle with them. Usually 2-3 trucks with guys with guns to go confront and they are gone before anyone would be able to get there to ticket them. Thats just from what I have seen and gathered.


we have permission for every section we run and if we dont we go ask for it even before the dogs go in after the coyote, but we only ask if we know one is in there.


----------



## coyotesbadday

What kind of dogs does everyone run.we have american fox hounds and july hounds.does anyone use bait piles to attract the coyotes?it is much easier than looking on the roads for tracks.road kill deer work very wel.l


----------



## HuntWalkers

Currently all 6 of our dogs are Walkers. 2 of them are a mix black&tan and walker. Good dogs lots of fun with them.


----------



## rem887

:bop: i personly would rather run dogs if done both but i love to see our dog pack chaseing a yote.

If you want furs get a cur.


----------



## ELCOYOTE

I hunted fox with walker running hounds when I lived in Ohio. Now live in Eugene, Oregon and would like to communicate with someone who runs coyote with hounds out here. Would even be willing to travel to northern Calif or southern Washington. Please advise if U have any related information. Thanks -- Chuck Reich 541-654-5966


----------



## HuntWalkers

Been a winter that has been rough to run dogs here in Ohio. Snow has been at a minimum and if there isn't snow on the ground we are dealing with a lot of mud. Had a couple good weekends but it has been hard hunting and all the yotes have been earned. Hopefully the next couple weeks bring on good hunting we got some walker pups that need to be run!


----------



## coyotesbadday

Should put out bait piles with cameras on them then when you check the pile check card then you know they are there..that's what we have been doing or locating early in the am


----------



## HuntWalkers

coyotesbadday said:


> Should put out bait piles with cameras on them then when you check the pile check card then you know they are there..that's what we have been doing or locating early in the am


i will take that into consideration for next season kinda late to start doing it now. thanks for the tip.


----------



## coyotesbadday

Never too late they will hit them quick alot of ours get hit within a week.e started off a pile Saturday had a hell of a run.threw the dogs in and the coyotes scattered like cockroachs when you turn on a light.never got my pup in but he got his first taste of coyote and chewed on him for a bit.just try it this year if you have more than a couple weeks left. In your season


----------



## HuntWalkers

Tallied up 2 more yotes today, best part was my 8 month old pup did all the work and is turning into a tracking machine! Good to know hard work pays off and that yote huntin is in his blood. All the pups we have this year have made long strides into becoming better hounds its to bad the season is going to end once it warms up the huntin is just startin to get good.


----------



## ELCOYOTE

Hi -- Much appreciate UR email response to my search for hunters that use Coyote running hounds. Many years back I also lived in Wooster, OH and used walkers to run fox. Brings back great memories. My hunting partners and I would buy already trained walkers.

Only houndsmen I have found here in Oregon use beagles to hunt cottontail rabbits and *****. We have a much larger number of coyote than fox. Without running hounds a fair number of hunters have concentrated on howling and distress calling coyote with both electronic and mouth blown calls and are fairly successful. I think some might pass up on taking any fox that come to the calling. Not sure about cougar. Farm dogs can be a pest at times.

Have a number of questions: 
1) How successful are U at keeping UR dogs on coyote and off fox or deer ?? This was not a problem with our already trained walkers. (We were more concerned to keep ahead of the hounds so farmers did not shoot the hounds thinking they were running deer.)

2) Is it true that it is not wise to run just one hound on coyote as coyote can gang up and kill a single running hound ??

3) Am recently retired and might consider as a last resort trying to train a hound to run coyote. I could call in coyote and then put hound on the scent. I suspect this would work better if I had an experienced coyote running hound to take the lead.

UR comments and any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## coyotesbadday

A single dog is okay but as soon as they get him up dump in more dogs.e use bait pile road kill deer work really good.just put one out yesterday got hit last night.


----------



## HuntWalkers

This is the worst part of the year. Dogs are getting bored and it is getting to hot to run them in the pen. Counting down the days until fall, so we can let the dogs run!


----------

